# Paranoid at night of ghosts, dark, etc. Help?



## zacheejee

It's currently 5 in the morning and this is the second time I've pulled an all nighter. The sun is rising and going to finally sleep. I'm a 15 year old male and please don't judge, I just got my own room after sleeping in the same room as my mom my whole life (couldn't afford two rooms for us until now.) Ever since I moved into this room, I've never been able to sleep because I'm so paranoid that I might see a ghost, hear one, etc. Every noise I hear no matter how loud or low still scares me. like a few minutes ago, I literally had a panic attack because I heard something. Even with the lights on, radio playing loud, it still doesnt distract me from the paranoia. I am a Christian and I've been praying for the last few hours, but it's still not helping me. I'm scared I might live through this my whole life, please help.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

Hey, I have a similar problem but mine isn't with ghosts as I don't believe in them. My problem is with burglers and strangers hiding in my room. The last thing I want is waking up to someone slitting my throat or stabbing me. Make yourself a routine before you go to bed that'll make you feel safer. Mine is locking my door, checking my closet and anywhere else someone might be able to hide in my room. For you, maybe it could be a simple prayer asking God to keep you safe while you sleep. You could also try exposure therapy, such as, sitting in your bathroom with a candle and the light off. It might be spooky but you'd realize that nothing is going to happen because ghosts aren't real.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Sometimes I become paranoid and think a ghost is behind me and watching me sleep LOL. There were a few instances where I heard something in my room. It happened the other day. A few months ago, I honestly heard a little kid say "hey mander!" and I almost **** myself in bed. I laid stiff for like 10 minutes. I knew it wasn't my Mom or brother because neither of them call me that. My brother doesn't even know it's my nick name. 

I usually turn my TV up louder and force myself back to sleep then usually turn over and face away from the wall because I'm always afraid something will touch my back, and pull my cover sup a little higher and just close my eyes. Just put some music or a TV on and focus on sleeping. I know it's hard, but it's better than panicking.


----------



## sporteous

Sleeping pills is probably a good idea. I'm pretty scared of the dark, but about an hour i decided to go and meditate in the woods. Facing my fear... and nothing happened. First 10 minutes i had to keep looking over my shoulder to see if some creepy **** was sneaking up on me, eventually i settled down and relaxed. And i'll do it tomorrow! Hope you find a way past this fear


----------



## Farideh

Do you watch anything scary? If so, it is time for you to stop. I avoid watching scary movies and t v shows so that I can get a good night rest. Also sleeping with your pet makes everything less scary. My dog stays in the room with me whenever I sleep and it makes me not scared anymore.


----------



## coconutt

I suggest trying to look into your breathing. If you suffer a panic attack its been drilled into me about breathing deep etc. Also, if you are watching your breathing you might actually fall to sleep quickly due to how relaxing how it might be. Have a glass or bottle of water beside you and everytime you think that a ghost is there or something take a sip of water and feel it in your mouth, feel you swallowing it and say that its real...thats real life. I was told to do that when i suffered flash backs and it actually worked. Just *try* to rest and not to think about it...easier said than done I know...but after a good nights sleep you seem to feel a bit better.


----------



## BobbyByThePound

I can check for monsters under your bed if you need me to.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I'm terrified of being alone at night in apartment where i can hear my neighbor upstairs very loudly the floors are very thin.. so it's like there's a stranger man in the room with me.. CREEPY!! And i'm afraid of the dark and i'm afraid of being so alone in world with no one to talk to at night!!


----------



## newbornmind

seeing as it's all in your imagination, practice imagining yourself sleeping peacefully, or some other thought that counters the obsessive ghost thoughts. 

The mind loves to obsess with fear, but you can retrain it if you're willing and actually practice it.

Here's some ideas for counter imagination/visualization:

a "protective force" enters your room, eminating safetey, and feelings of peace and security, and this force parks itself in your room, watching over you while you sleep peacefully 

a blue (or your colour of choice) anti ghost, or anti bad **** (  ) forcefield surrounds your room, or your house entirely, and glows and hums as it protects you and your family while you sleep peacefully


you get the drift anyway, you can be creative with this..

Also try and use logic here, even if you believe in ghosts, which you obviously do, can ghosts physically harm you? do ghosts have any reason to have ill intentions towards you? etc, just try and be as rational as possible about this, and you'll probably realize it's all just BS your mind has attached itself too...


----------



## shyvr6

I'm not really sure how to help. I used to have the same problem several years ago when I got my first apartment. Maybe you have some type of separation anxiety being away from your mom and it's manifesting with the ghosts and being in the dark. I found out how to not let it control me and that's how I got over it.



ChrissyQ said:


> I'm terrified of being alone at night in apartment where i can hear my neighbor upstairs very loudly the floors are very thin.. so it's like there's a stranger man in the room with me.


It's kind of weird, but that would actually help me sleep because someone would be near me, and I wouldn't be completely alone even if it was in another apartment, lol. If I could hear someone, and I knew it was the neighbor's voice, it wouldn't bother me unless it was keeping me up of course.


----------



## Rex92

Ah geez, I have this exact problem. Doesn't help that I visited a psychic lately and she described my life in detail without me telling her anything, and there was no way she could have known me. I went in there with a logical mind and it definitely wasn't cold reading, she was so elaborate I couldn't discredit her.


----------



## brittani

I have this problem too. I'm always terrified of spirits being in my house, even though my my family has lived here for over 30 years and have seen or heard absolutely nothing of the sort. I spend a good 15 minutes every night when I lay down, checking behind my back to make sure nothing is staring at me. I imagine these horrible images in my head of spirits, etc. 

What works for me is turning something funny or relaxing on. For example, Disney Channel. Nothing bad is going to happen if you're watching Disney Channel, right? Just watch something funny before bed, definitely not something creepy or scary. 

Pull your covers over your head and sleep with the light on if you have to. It will get easier. 

I also think that when we are paranoid and scared, we imagine things and build things up in our minds, which leads to hearing things that aren't there. I think when it's always on your mind, you dream voices up.


----------



## grenchen

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Make yourself a routine before you go to bed that'll make you feel safer. Mine is locking my door, checking my closet and anywhere else someone might be able to hide in my room.


don't do this! compulsive acts will only tell your brain that there could be something to fear and therefore making the anxiety worse in the long run even though it feels good to check


----------



## moya

Stop pulling all nighters. If you deprive yourself of sleep, but your body still wants to, you'll start blurring the dream world and real world into each other.


----------



## DisembodiedVoice

To the OP, I am actually in two paranormal groups, and I can empathize with your fears. While I'm not here to convince yourself or anyone else that ghosts are real, and I certainly don't want to scare you, I can say from personal experience there are things that have happened to me that I consider pararnormal/ ghostly. I ruled out any logical explanation, so I am left with something unexplained. That being said, I was not physically hurt nor did I feel exceptionally afraid. It was actually more fascinating to me. One of the suggestions here to envision a white light of protection is very good-- that's what our paranormal group does before and after an investigation. Also, something you can do is try using what's known as "binaural beats" to help you sleep. If you google it, they should have websites with free downloads. It's basically like a sound machine, but there's a science to the sounds and they help create a deeper sleep. There's an electronic pulse that helps soothe your subconscious mind. If you have a smart phone, they have apps, too. If those techniques don't work, something else that I believe will really help you is to contact a reputable paranormal group in your area. They will discuss your situation with you personally and respectfully. They can even come to your residence and investigate for any paranormal activity, free of charge. They can help you deal with/ explain what might be going on, and greatly reduce your anxieties and fears. The good paranormal groups out there will be able to offer you help and comfort, and validate your feelings. They will listen to you without judgement and try to help you. Google paranormal groups in your state and there should be some to choose from. Make sure they are free of charge-- reputable people will not charge you! I personally believe there is something more out there-- whether it's ghosts or not, I can't prove it scientifically, but I've had personal experiences. But IMO there are definitely a small percentage of things that occur that are beyond rational explanation. At any rate, don't feel you are alone and powerless...there are many people with the same kinds of fears/ issues, and there are solutions. Just give my suggestions a try- I would think one of them will work for you.


----------



## Derpamine

Ever since moving into my new flat, late at night my TV decides to randomly change channels at the most *coincidental* times (never had a problem like this before, TV is a year old). I know it's stupid but it's weird. I was watching some adult stuff the other night (yeah, yeah, haha) and suddenly the channels started changing randomly. It's my grandparents place who passed awhile ago, the flat itself is about 70 years old. Funny example, but I have to admit it creeps me out sometime as I live alone here.

I have to admit I'm naturally skeptical of things like ghosts, but if I start thinking about it in bed, my imagination keeps me awake, so I avoid these thoughts and I'm perfectly fine.

However the situation you're in may take time to heal. Seeing as you've grown up like this it's only natural to feel anxious/paranoid without the safety of a loved one, you're just outside your comfort zone. Just remember it's all in your head and will heal with time. Maybe try a nightlight for the time being?


----------



## zoofighter

i know its silly to be afraid at night when you are 13 but this is really starting to get to me! i feel like the doors are being slightly closed when they are wide open, i feel like something is in my closet when it's open a crack, i sometimes feel like something is going to pull the covers off me and like drag me oit of bed! i dont know how to cope with it and it keeps me up at night and i dont like being afraid of the dark! it sounds so childish but its true.


----------



## SunshineSam218

There's times where I get afraid of sleeping in the dark too. Whenever this happens, I usually sleep with the night light on. You should get yourself a night light and put it by your bed.


----------



## Andre

zoofighter said:


> i know its silly to be afraid at night when you are 13 but this is really starting to get to me! i feel like the doors are being slightly closed when they are wide open, i feel like something is in my closet when it's open a crack, i sometimes feel like something is going to pull the covers off me and like drag me oit of bed! i dont know how to cope with it and it keeps me up at night and i dont like being afraid of the dark! it sounds so childish but its true.


You remind me of my brother because he would cover himself completely in blankets when going to sleep and he would stay like that, with his head underneath the covers. I guess there was a space for him to breathe but I would look in and see him totally covered.


----------



## forgetmylife

it's normal to be afraid of the dark (to an extent)

but please do yourself a favor and stop believing in things that are not real...

get yourself a pet, sleep by someone else, get a night light, or maybe even try therapy

keep your doors locked, keep doors shut, change your sleeping area, maybe get yourself a home alarm system for some peace of mind...


----------



## psychowizard

I used to suffer from the exact same thing until the age of 23. I would really recommend learning how to meditate and meditating for 1 hour before going to sleep. Meditation will calm your flight or fight mode and put you into a state of relaxation so you can sleep without fear. 

There are no ghosts or monsters in your room is all your own creation.


----------



## slyfox

sometimes, especially if I've been reading a lot of horror stories or forum posts by people about real-life scary experiences. Typically I sleep fine with the lights out and prefer the darkness. There have been times where I've made myself nervous enough to stay up until daylight or to have the light on though. Used to go night walking including in forests alone, but have lost a lot of the nerve I used to have.


----------



## Amberlynn220

I Have been having the worst time sleeping lately I don't get to sleep until 4 or 5 a.m then sleep half the day at night I constantly hear noises like someone is in the house I have to keep looking around the bedroom to see if anyone is there or trying to open the door even though the door is locked I have to constantly look to see if the door is still locked and to check the closet and I'm 23 years old I don't know what to do I'm going crazy someone please help!


----------



## lonerroom

zacheejee said:


> It's currently 5 in the morning and this is the second time I've pulled an all nighter. The sun is rising and going to finally sleep. I'm a 15 year old male and please don't judge, I just got my own room after sleeping in the same room as my mom my whole life (couldn't afford two rooms for us until now.) Ever since I moved into this room, I've never been able to sleep because I'm so paranoid that I might see a ghost, hear one, etc. Every noise I hear no matter how loud or low still scares me. like a few minutes ago, I literally had a panic attack because I heard something. Even with the lights on, radio playing loud, it still doesnt distract me from the paranoia. I am a Christian and I've been praying for the last few hours, but it's still not helping me. I'm scared I might live through this my whole life, please help.


If being alone in your room bothers you the best thing you can do is sleep with a lamp on. Maybe dim the lamp a little and face the wall when you sleep so the light won't bother you, or put a shirt or hat on your face to shield the light away from you. And if you should awaken, it won't be so dark. I did it and it worked for me.


----------



## ApathyDivine

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Hey, I have a similar problem but mine isn't with ghosts as I don't believe in them. My problem is with burglers and strangers hiding in my room. The last thing I want is waking up to someone slitting my throat or stabbing me. Make yourself a routine before you go to bed that'll make you feel safer. Mine is locking my door, checking my closet and anywhere else someone might be able to hide in my room. For you, maybe it could be a simple prayer asking God to keep you safe while you sleep. You could also try exposure therapy, such as, sitting in your bathroom with a candle and the light off. It might be spooky but you'd realize that nothing is going to happen because ghosts aren't real.


This is one of my exact same fears. I can't sleep unless I check under my bed, lock my door, and even if it's hot out my window stays shut and locked. I used to get scared hearing any type of noises while I tried to sleep, there were times where it was so bad that my heart would race and I would freeze in fear, it's happened also when I would use tbe bathroom in the middle of the night. Several times I was convinced someone was waiting outside the door to kill me. I'm not as afraid as I used to be but I still sleep with a fan on, it drowns out all noises, it's a big help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kageri

Ahh.. darkness. That is my world. Where I can hide and people are often not even awake. I like 100% darkness. I used to tape up everything that had a light or time display in my room as a teenager.

FYI the original post is 3 years old.


----------



## Farideh

BobbyByThePound said:


> I can check for monsters under your bed if you need me to.


 Goodnight. Sleep tight. Make sure the monster won't drag you under the bed tonight.


----------



## Perspicacious

Even though I did see faces and figures in my room that were not actual people in the past few years, I still don't fear of them. Whether it was ghosts/demons, or my mind was playing tricks on me, I know that they can't harm me.


----------



## anthonyh23

I am paranoid of spirits and demons haunting me because I watch Youtube videos on spirit games and see what happens and end up writing this at 2:36 am so does anybody suggest anything that my help me get some good rest?


----------



## anthonyh23

What really makes me paranoid is when my eyes can't stand staying up fall to sleep but there's always a sound that wakes me up or i over think things that might happen ex: death and I start to loose control of my body and start shakIng and now I'm asking for advice from all of u guys on what I should do.


----------



## SouthWest

None of what I'm about to write sounds brave, rational or dignified.

Up until I was a teenager the light on the stairs had to be on so I could see it under the crack of my door when I went to bed.

Up until a few years ago I would switch off the light on the stairs then run for my bedroom and shut the door tight out of fear of a woman's face painted white with no eyes would appear.

Every now and again I get the sensation of someone standing in the corner of my room when it's pitch black. I also don't like the kitchen light being switched off if I'm in the living room.

From where I was as a kid I'm a lot better now, but I still scare myself with irrational thoughts. I might recommend making minor changes so there's a gradual but real improvement; diffuse the tension by listening to music in bed, say aloud how irrational your fear sounds.


----------



## sashalou

I have a similar problem. Every time I go to bed I feel a presence like someone is watching me even though I can't see anybody. Tho also occurs during the day for example in getting dressed and I feel very uncomfortable and scared. I talk to my mum about it and she tells me that I'm just paranoid but I think she is wrong
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75

I little prayer goes a long way.


----------



## HellCell

15 still a kid, perhaps you'll grow out of it in a couple years.


----------



## eekoh472

I can't sleep at night for the same reasons but for me it's also aliens because I swear to god it's happened before. 

I usually try to distract myself by watching anime or reading something really descriptive so you can focus on painting that image in your mind instead of what's around you.


----------



## Maslow

Could be neurosis. Paxil (paroxetine) can help if that's the case
.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

It's all in your head. Les Stroud from Survivorman been surviving in the woods and places for years and haven't experienced any paranormal.


----------



## lonerroom

zacheejee said:


> It's currently 5 in the morning and this is the second time I've pulled an all nighter. The sun is rising and going to finally sleep. I'm a 15 year old male and please don't judge, I just got my own room after sleeping in the same room as my mom my whole life (couldn't afford two rooms for us until now.) Ever since I moved into this room, I've never been able to sleep because I'm so paranoid that I might see a ghost, hear one, etc. Every noise I hear no matter how loud or low still scares me. like a few minutes ago, I literally had a panic attack because I heard something. Even with the lights on, radio playing loud, it still doesnt distract me from the paranoia. I am a Christian and I've been praying for the last few hours, but it's still not helping me. I'm scared I might live through this my whole life, please help.


One way to make it easier is to sleep with the TV on at a low but still hear-able volume, in a way the TV can make you feel like you are not alone in the room, and if the dark bothers you, sleep with the lamp on but dimmed down a bit so it isn't super bright, or turn a light on in the closet.


----------

